# 2 door HT window adjustment.



## walazos (Sep 4, 2019)

I finally got my vent window pillars back from the chrome shop and I am having trouble getting the top of the back window to touch the quarter seal. I cannot find any instructions for a 64. It seals at the door but falls away at the top. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You need to adjust the vent window frame. Theres two adjustment screws at the top and bottom of the frame. 
Fisher body manual has pictorials.

Heres a picture of a 68. Adjustment screws are #4 and 13.


----------

